# Very Cool Mini-Tablesaw / Router / Shaper for Dremel for around $20 in parts + dremel rotary tool



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

*Very Cool Mini-Tablesaw / Router / Shaper for Dremel for around $20 in parts + dremel rotary tool*

Someone posted this in the 7x10 minilathe yahoo group and I wanted to share it here!
Mini-Tablesaw-Router-Shaper-for-Dremel-rotary


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Very Cool Mini-Tablesaw / Router / Shaper for Dremel for around $20 in parts + dremel rotary tool*

Ingenious and versatile....

Thanks for the link.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Very Cool Mini-Tablesaw / Router / Shaper for Dremel for around $20 in parts + dremel rotary tool*

Thanks for the post. I think I will have to make one. I can see that it would be handy to have.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

*RE: Very Cool Mini-Tablesaw / Router / Shaper for Dremel for around $20 in parts + dremel rotary tool*

Thanks! Incredible. Oh boy another project to do. 

My old dremel would bog down on some of the cuts he was making. 

Next, someone will think of a Dremel lathe  

Dave V


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Very Cool Mini-Tablesaw / Router / Shaper for Dremel for around $20 in parts + dremel rotary tool*

So when did instructables become a "pay site"? Cannot download the PDF's etc. 

Chas


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Very Cool Mini-Tablesaw / Router / Shaper for Dremel for around $20 in parts + dremel rotary tool*

Wow, thats very lame and I didn't even notice that they started doing this - Ill see if I can figure out how to get the pdf another way


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Very Cool Mini-Tablesaw / Router / Shaper for Dremel for around $20 in parts + dremel rotary tool*

Especially since about 75 percent of the page is covered in advertising! And folks complain about a few ads here! LOL! 

Chas


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Very Cool Mini-Tablesaw / Router / Shaper for Dremel for around $20 in parts + dremel rotary tool*

Ok everyone, thank google for their fine job in indexing everything 

http://www.instructables.com/files/orig/FTH/ZT0M/GH8AB6QZ/FTHZT0MGH8AB6QZ.pdf


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

*RE: Very Cool Mini-Tablesaw / Router / Shaper for Dremel for around $20 in parts + dremel rotary tool*

you rock


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Very Cool Mini-Tablesaw / Router / Shaper for Dremel for around $20 in parts + dremel rotary tool*

Hey Andy: Thanks for finding this and posting it. If you want to do fine miniature modeling, you need fine miniature tools.

This is on the "to do" list


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

*RE: Very Cool Mini-Tablesaw / Router / Shaper for Dremel for around $20 in parts + dremel rotary tool*

Here's a simple one to TS only 

http://www.jcstudiosinc.com/BlogShowThread?id=68&categoryId=11


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Very Cool Mini-Tablesaw / Router / Shaper for Dremel for around $20 in parts + dremel rotary tool*

Very cool Idea! Thanks for the tip!!!

Bubba


----------

